# Damn CPU temp, which one is right?



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

I was thinking of overcolcikng my CPU, but firstly i want to know whats my current cpu temperature. In BIOS, CPU temp: 24, System Temp: 40, thats fine till now. 

When i download coreTemp, it gives me: CPU core1: 39, CPU core2: 33


I downloaded Gigabyte software that belongs to my motherboard drivers and chips and it gives me temperature of 24 ~ 27.

Which temp is the correct one? Which one to belive BIOS or coreTemp?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TrickyS (Jan 16, 2010)

The bios is right, I tried speedfan, and it gave me a temp of 127c, which is not close to being right, but in the bios is said cpu temp 23 system temp 31, so go off the bios, but I am not a expert by any means.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the bios gives you the idle temp

coretemp gives you the running temp

the running temp is usually 12-15c above the idle temp

for overclocking your system needs to be up to spec

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks guys for your replies. 

Well I get it now, so coreTemp is showing temp when cpu is running. It's actually around 40c, maybe it's little bit hot. 

Anyway, im running e7400 2.8ghz with thermaltake beetle cooler, video:HD4350, 2G ram(Amicro), Powersupply: Hytec AITO (850Watts), Motherboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3L/S3L,
and one side fan. Thats all.

By the way, i just want to overclock it to 3.2ghz. But im worried about CPU temp, is this normal temp with 40c?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's in the normal range you want to keep it below 60c under load


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks dai i now feel positive, because i was going to reinstall my CPU Cooler. Thanks again.

But one more question, if i overclock my cpu to 3.2ghz, would that effect my CPU temp?, if so, by how much?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will increase it

factors

quality of the psu/the higher the o/c the bigger the load on the psu

air circulation in the case

the fan and h/s used

we used to take them up until we started seeing problems then back them off until stable


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

True, but wouldn't be a 850 watts capable of controlling the load? I mean the components on the board doesn't even take 500 watts. And by the way, how much more power does the overclocking need?

I have one fan cas right now, and buying another one tomorrow.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as far as i can make out your psu is a 

Huntkey OEM

which would make your 850 less reliable than a quality 550w at best


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont know, on the box it doesn't say "Huntkey OEM", and on the PSU fan it says Titan.

Here's a picture and some discription i found on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/850W-AITO-HY...iewItemQQptZAU_Components?hash=item3a5677158a

Thank you, i appreciate your quick help.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Power supplies are not built by the company that sells them, for the most part. The OEM is the company that does the building, in your case, Hytec has the psu built to their specifications by Huntkey, who are not a quality producing manufacturer. Often the name isn't an accurate representation of the actual power available. Coupled with the usual low quality issues like instability, poor voltage regulation, and inadequate protections, they can be the cause of many problems that people experience. 
Depending on the overclock, it can double the power draw from the cpu, not the total system, but the cpu itself. 
There's only one way to tell what the temperature effect of an OC will be, and that's to stress test with something like Prime95 and see what it goes to when at 100% usage. There are other programs that will do the same, prime is just what I use. 
The bios is considered the most accurate measurement, I'll try several programs and then use the one that seems to agree the most with what the bios says. RealTemp is usually quite good, though you should set the TJ Max to 95C. http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks grimx133, but why do i set TJ Max to 95c? I did so and the temp dropped from 40 to 34c......what does TJ Max actually do? and do i need to change it back to 100?

By the way, how did you know that the PSU components belong to OEM Company? I checked their site and nothing is related to Hytec AITO!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The TJ max is the thermal junction. Setting it to 95 for both cores will tell real temp that your using a cpu made by 45nm achitecture as it will be looking for a cpu running 65nm architecture which is why the TJ max is set to 100.

basically if the thermal junction goes to 0 on both cores your cpu will shut off and damage could occur.

PLease get rid of the huntkey PSU ASAP you would get scared if I told you some of the horror stories about them. Get rid of it before you attempt to overclock.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

greenbrucelee said:


> PLease get rid of the huntkey PSU ASAP you would get scared if I told you some of the horror stories about them. Get rid of it before you attempt to overclock.


I really dont know why you guys so strict about power supplies. Before Hytec, i had L&C 420 watts, it served me 5 years without any problems and this type of product is not recommended in PSU selections. 

Go and buy any normal PC from a computer shop and i bet you if the PSU is crossair or any know product. ALL PC's come with normal PSU's or an unknown product. If they are not good and cause problems, simply ppl wont buy it and furthermore, the company will lose lots of money. For example, check out the L&C PSU company, they are producing this supply for ages and their business is still going on with lots of profit.

I bought Hytec for $110 and i expect good quality of it because the money i paid for it worth it. It has lots of features and protections Just read this link and see the descriptions:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Hytec-Titan-...iewItemQQptZAU_Components?hash=item3a56a52333

Probably you guys just follow one guide of PSU's from one person and then you all stick on one opinion from that person opinion.

Simply, the measurements of voltages and amperages in Hytec are just good. I wont pay a $100 extra for just a company name.

By the way, how did you know it belongs to huntkey?? if you are sure about this send me a link of that company.

Again Thanks for your support guys.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It's not that were down or anything on power supplies.

I actually used to test them for a living so I like to think I know a bit about them.

Let me tell you that when Huntkeys are pushed to their limit they have a habit of exploding inside the computer and destroying everything thats in the computer.

When you buy a pc from a shop the manufacturer of that pc does not expect the user to upgrade that system with a decent graphics card or upgrade the CPU or do anything other than the basic operations that it was designed for that is why they come with low quality units.

Yes the L&C unit will have served you well but a decent psu will have served you better especially if you had ran any power intensive hardware on it.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

hmmm. thanks for your feedback i know you are right about the quality of power supplies but they wouldn't sell power supplies to just blow up customers pc.

I still need to know how you figured out the manufacture name that provides components to Hytec?

Appreciate your replies.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That Hytec has 48 amps on 2 12v rails, it's closer to a 600w unit then a 850w unit, I can't help but wonder at what temp those numbers were measured at?


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

True but add 250 watts more to the 28A + 32A and that makes it around 850 watts. And that's in case you want to take full load of it, and for me i wont even reach 650 watts. Im not sure about the temps, how do you measure it?

Best Regards


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have a look in the BIOS



4u111 said:


> hmmm. thanks for your feedback i know you are right about the quality of power supplies but they wouldn't sell power supplies to just blow up customers pc.
> 
> I still need to know how you figured out the manufacture name that provides components to Hytec?
> 
> Appreciate your replies.


As I said most PC manufacturers do not expect a iser to upgrade their pc or do anything to it that uses all of it's power so this is why you have never heard of things like this it is only when you get people who have decided to upgrade their pc with a decent graphics card or whatever something bad has happened.

Read this article were Huntkey tried to bribe a hardware reviewer from removing an article relating to their PSUs exploding and actually being 100 watts below what was stated on the back of the PSU unit http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/blog/113


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

["by the way, how did you know it belongs to huntkey?? if you are sure about this send me a link of that company."]

it took half an hour of searching google to find it from the description you gave of it
i am sure you are capable of doing your own search


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi greenbrucelee, thanks for the article it's really useful to read, but how is this related to Hytec! Check this website and see all huntkey products: (It doesn't refer to Hytec)

http://www.huntkeydiy.com/indexpage

Sorry guys im not being dumb or arguing too much, and you guys say it's a huntkey production and i dont see any sign of this. I searched google millions of times and there's no sign of manufacture. I just follow my experience in this field, i used different types of power supplies and never had any problem with them. 

Anyway i paid for this $110, im always on low budget, if i had more money i wouldn't buy this type of PSU but $110 worth it. 

My best Regards to TSF members for the help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I know it doesn't relate but they are the same (made by the same people) if you use this thing called the internet and google you will find it.

The fact remains that is a low quality psu and will at somepoint give you problems, the psu is the most important component in a pc especially if your into gaming and overclocking.

Corsair don't make corsair power supplies, seasonic make corsair power supplies and if I remember correct CWT make the thermaltake toughpower power supplies.

Just because something has a branded name does not mean it is made by that company.

Look at the great british car the mini, it is made by BMW in germany.


----------



## 4u111 (Oct 24, 2006)

Allright, fair enough. Anyway, for now im not going to overclock because it makes it nonsense because i'll be ruining my system with the specs i have. If this PSU serves me for at least one year i will be happy, and as long as it has voltage protections i wont be worried. 

Im not a gamer anyway, but i like to have a pretty good pc.

Thank you greenbrucelee for your patience and your kind replies. Thanks to dai and all members.


----------

